# Oculus Rift im Hands On-Test: Beispiellose Immersion, aber viele offene Fragen



## SebastianStange (9. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift im Hands On-Test: Beispiellose Immersion, aber viele offene Fragen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift im Hands On-Test: Beispiellose Immersion, aber viele offene Fragen


----------



## tomjane7 (9. April 2013)

Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren, bin bei aller Neugier aber ziemlich skeptisch. 
Dieser VR-Ansatz klingt für mich nach einer technologischen Sackgasse.
Dass Augenfokussierung, die von der Kopfbewegung unabhängig ist, zu "Objektrutschen" führt, und erst bei vierstelligen Framerates kompensiert werden kann, ist ja wohl ein Desaster, selbst wenn alle anderen Probleme gelöst würden. Und davon kann man in den nächsten Jahren nicht unbedingt ausgehen.
Naja, abwarten und ausprobieren


----------



## dangee (9. April 2013)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren, bin bei aller Neugier aber ziemlich skeptisch.
> Dieser VR-Ansatz klingt für mich nach einer technologischen Sackgasse.
> Dass Augenfokussierung, die von der Kopfbewegung unabhängig ist, zu "Objektrutschen" führt, und erst bei vierstelligen Framerates kompensiert werden kann, ist ja wohl ein Desaster, selbst wenn alle anderen Probleme gelöst würden. Und davon kann man in den nächsten Jahren nicht unbedingt ausgehen.
> Naja, abwarten und ausprobieren


 
naja ein cs 1.6 oder so könnte man in den frameraten laufen lassen. Die nächsten Jahre werden sicher sehr spannend


----------



## facopse (9. April 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> naja ein cs 1.6 oder so könnte man in den frameraten laufen lassen. Die nächsten Jahre werden sicher sehr spannend


 ...und welcher Bildschirm kann derartige Frameraten darstellen? 
Ich glaube auch, dass die kommenden Jahre bezüglich VR sehr interessant werden.
Von einer Sackgasse würde ich aber nicht sprechen. Früher sagte man schließlich auch, der Mensch werde niemals fliegen...


----------



## doomkeeper (9. April 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> naja ein cs 1.6 oder so könnte man in den frameraten laufen lassen. Die nächsten Jahre werden sicher sehr spannend


 
Genau gesagt kann man ältere Generation (cs 1.6 , q3) locker in 1000 fps darstellen lassen.
In Cs 1.6 ist es der Devmode welches die FPS Grenze aufhebt
und in Q3 konnte man die Max_fps auch ans Maximum bringen.

Nur das Problem ist dass sich durch diese extremen Einstellungen
auch das Spiel verändert.
Sprich Laufgeschwindigkeit, Sprungkraft, Spieltemopo.

Ich glaube eher dass eine neue Technik speziell für Virtual Reality entwickelt wird ( ca ~ 5 Jahre )
die es ermöglicht die Kinderkrankheiten der ersten Generation auszubügeln.

Ich freu mich aufjedenfall wirklich riesig auf dieses Teil und bin
zuversichtlich dass störende Faktoren (z.b. Full HD Auflösung)
gefixt werden.

Kleine Makel nehm ich gern in Kauf solange Latency, Auflösung, Immersion und Headtracking
perfekt funktioniert

Mensch gewöhnt sich eh an alles und solch Kleinigkeiten werden mich nicht
davon abhalten dieses vielleicht revolutionäre Gerät
besitzen zu müssen.

Goiles Teil


----------



## doomkeeper (9. April 2013)

facopse schrieb:


> ...und welcher Bildschirm kann derartige Frameraten darstellen?


 
Was hat ein Bildschirm direkt mit den Framerates am Hut?
Achtung nicht FPS mit HZ verwechseln


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. April 2013)

Find ich sehr interessant und irgendwann werde ich mit so eine VR-Brille auch mal zulegen.
Im Moment warte ich aber erstmal noch ab, bis der letzte Feinschliff getan ist und bis es mehr Spiele dafür gibt


----------



## Vordack (9. April 2013)

Ich kauf die mir sowie die Endfassung rauskommt. Das will ich einfach sehen 

Die größte Neuerung was Betriebsgeschwindingkeit bei mir zu Hause angeht war in den letzten Jahren die anschaffung meiner SSD, jetzt bin ich auf 





> die eindrucksvollste Gaming-Innovation, die wir seit Jahren erlebt haben


 gespannt


----------



## facopse (9. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was hat ein Bildschirm direkt mit den Framerates am Hut?
> Achtung nicht FPS mit HZ verwechseln


 Gegenfrage:
Dein Rechner erzeugt bei einem alten Titel wie CS 1.6 1500 FPS.
Dein Bildschirm arbeitet mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60 Hz.
Wie viele Bilder in der Sekunde kommen effektiv bei deinem Auge an?


Ich versuche die Antwort bildlich darzustellen:

...............|...............|...............|...............|...............|...............|


Jeder "." steht für 1 FPS, das sich zwischen den Bildintervallen des Monitors befindet und von diesem nicht angezeigt wird.
Jeder "|" steht für 1 FPS des Computers und 1 Bildintervall (Hz) des Monitors die zum gleichen Zeitpunkt stattfinden und demzufolge auf dem Monitor für den Menschen sichtbar dargestellt werden.
Diese Linie stellt eine 1/10 Sekunde eines bewegten Bildes bei 960 FPS dar. (pro Bildintervall 16 FPS)

Erklärung: In 1/10 Sekunde wird ein 60 Hz Monitor immer nur 6 Bilder Anzeigen. Völlig egal, ob in diesem Zeitraum der Computer 16, 50, 100 oder 1000 Bilder erzeugt.
Darum kommt beim menschlichen Auge logischerweise nur das an, was der Bildschirm ausgibt und nicht das, was der Computer errechnet.

Und aus diesem Grund bringt es der VR-Technik überhaupt nichts, wenn heute schon alte Titel mit 2000 FPS gerendert werden können, wenn es immer noch keinen Bildschirm gibt, der all diese vom Computer ausgegebenen Bilder tatsächlich anzeigen kann.


Edit: Dieser "Aussortierungsvorgang" der anzuzeigenden Bilder findet natürlich nicht erst im Monitor, sondern bereits im Computer statt.
In den Grafikoptionen gibt man auch schließlich die Bildschirmfrequenz an, damit über die Grafikschnittstelle der Grafikkarte konstant 60 Bilder pro Sekunde fließen.
Völlig egal, ob die Grafikkarte gerade ein CS 1.6 mit 2000 FPS oder ein Cryostasis mit 10 FPS rendert.
Dabei fällt mir gleich der nächste Punkt ein: Meines Wissens gibt es Tag heute keine Grafikschnittstelle, die in der Lage ist, ein Bild von sagen wir mal 640x480 Pixeln und über 1000 Bildern pro Sekunde real zu übertragen. Das Datenaufkommen ist einfach viel zu hoch.


----------



## Vordack (9. April 2013)

Facopse, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine mal etwas eghört zu haben dass wenn mehr FPS in Hintergrund berechnet werden es trotzdem flüssiger ist.

Klar, die Erklärung die Du ablieferst ist so klar wie Klosbrühe, aber ist es denn auch in der Praxis genau so? Ich meine, ist das 2. Bild dass ein 60 HZ  Monitor bei 2000 FPS darstellt auch genau das Bild daß der Monitor bei 60 FPS darstellt?

Mal unabhängig davon, der Link ist interessant: 15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen

Auch interessant: How many frames per second can the human eye see?


----------



## facopse (9. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich meine, ist das 2. Bild dass ein 60 HZ  Monitor bei 2000 FPS darstellt auch genau das Bild daß der Monitor bei 60 FPS darstellt?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, aber eventuell habe ich sie mit meinem Nachtrag bereits beantwortet. (Nicht der Bildschirm sucht sich die Bilder raus, die angezeigt werden, sondern die Grafikkarte!)
Wäre das 2. Bild eines 60 Hz Monitors bei 2000 FPS ein (spürbar) anderes als das bei 60 FPS, müssten wir von Mikrorucklern sprechen. Das würde also sofort negativ auffallen.



> Mal unabhängig davon, der Link ist interessant: 15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen
> 
> Auch interessant: How many frames per second can the human eye see?


Den 1. Link kenne ich bereits, den 2. lese ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal durch.
Beim 2. geht aber schon eine sehr interessante Frage hervor, über die ich bereits eine persönliche Meinung habe.

Wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde das menschliche Auge sehen kann, ist vermutlich von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden. (ähnlich wie die Sehschärfe).
Was aber sicher ist, ist, dass man mit aktueller Bildschirmtechnik das menschliche Auge noch lange nicht ausgereizt hat.
Erst, wenn ein Monitor derart viele Bilder pro Sekunde anzeigt, dass man *natürliche* Bewegungsunschärfe wahrnimmt, kann man wohl davon sprechen, dass das Auge allmählich "ausgereizt" ist.


----------



## nigra (9. April 2013)

Also ich denke, mit den Kinderkrankheiten komme ich klar. Am meißten stört mich noch das grob aufgelöste Bild im Blickmittelpunkt. Zumindest, wie ihr es beschrieben habt. Vielleicht nehme ich es auch garnicht so dramatisch wahr, wie ich es mir nun vorstelle. Aber dank eurer Schilderungen über das Spielerlebnis mit dieser Brille, kann ich es nun auch kaum noch abwarten. Vom Dev-Kit lasse ich aber noch die Finger, da ich hoffe, dass das Auflösungsproblem noch behoben wird. Außerdem werden noch keine interessanten Spiele damit unterstützt.


----------



## h00b3rT (9. April 2013)

nigra schrieb:


> dank eurer Schilderungen über das Spielerlebnis mit dieser Brille, kann ich es nun auch kaum noch abwarten. Vom Dev-Kit lasse ich aber noch die Finger, da ich hoffe, dass das Auflösungsproblem noch behoben wird



Genau das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht! Wobei es wirklich kaum abwarten kann. Wenn sich die Entwickler etwas in die Materie eingefunden haben und damit umzugehen wissen, wird das wirklich eine Weiterentwicklung des bisherigen Gamings.. Shooter sind mir komplett egal. Aber Survival-Horror oder RPGs mit viel Spieltiefe (wie die TES-Reihe z.B.) werden dadurch sicherlich absolut fesselnd.

Wenn die Retail-Version mit mit FullHD kommt, ist die gekauft!


----------



## Nutnut (9. April 2013)

Da ich von den "Neuerungen" der nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht so überzeugt bin und daher dieses und nächstes Jahr bestimmt kein Geld für PS4 und Co. ausgeben werde, bin ich stark am überlegen, ob ich mir so ein VR-Teil besorge.
Seit den 80er-Jahren sind ja schon immer wieder VR-Versuche gestartet worden, aber haben sich nie wirklich auf dem Markt durchsetzen können. Ich glaube das Oculus Rift wird durch seine Consumertauglichkeit und den echt niedrigen Preis eine neue VR-Welle lostreten. Fragt sich nur ob die Entwickler es schaffen werden, durch konsequente Verbesserung und genug Content, darauf zu surfen.


----------



## Svatlas (9. April 2013)

Ich freue mich auch, wenn es dann mal erscheint. Wichtig ist einfach, das mal einer VR wieder in Angriff genommen hat. Das die Technik der Perfektion VR noch nicht nachkommen kann, denk ich ist vielen bewusst. Aber was Sie da bis jetzt geschaffen haben, scheint ja der erste Schritt Richtung VR zu sein. Bin beeindruckt von der aller ersten News bis grade


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

Das ist auf jeden Fall super interessant. Ich bin nur mal gespannt, wie es mit der "Verträglichkeit" aussehen wird. Mir wird heute ja schon bei manchen Shootern übel, hoffentlich ist das dann nicht auch so, wäre nämlich super schade.


----------



## Aenimus (9. April 2013)

Davon träume ich schon seit den guten alten Atari 2600 Zeiten. Her damit.


----------



## Peter23 (9. April 2013)

Auch wenn ich jetzt angefeindet werden.

Ich behaupte das Ding wird ein totaler Flop.

Wir werden es in ein paar Jahren sehen.


----------



## nigra (9. April 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt angefeindet werden.
> 
> Ich behaupte das Ding wird ein totaler Flop.
> 
> Wir werden es in ein paar Jahren sehen.


 
Und wie kommst du zu dieser Schlussfolgerung? Schließlich ist das bisherige Feedback seitens der Tester mehr als positiv und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist auch super. Es gibt zwar noch so einige Kinderkrankheiten zu beheben, aber die Brille steckt schließlich noch in der Entwicklung. Ich würde sogar sagen, sie werden damit einen riesen Erfolg landen, weil sie das geschafft haben, worauf Millionen Spieler seit Jahrzehnten gewartet haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. April 2013)

@ Facopse

Was der Mensch an FPS registriert und welche das Spiel letztendlich ausgibt
sind 2 völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Vor allem ältere Spiele sind in diese Hinsicht sehr anfällig.

Man kann aber auch nicht grundsätzlich sagen dass jeder Mensch 
eine gleiche Leistung der Augen besitzt.
Ein Nicht-Kenner wird dir nahezu keinen Unterschied zwischen einem 60 hz und 120 hz Monitor zeigen können.
Ein Geübter Spieler wird jede Kleinigkeit bemerken.

FPS / HZ ist ein sehr umfangreiches Thema wo sehr viele Faktoren eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
Im HZ Bereich tippe ich mal dass man bis 145 hz Unterschiede merken kann.
Im FPS Bereich tippe ich mal dass ab 50 Fps wir alles flüssig wahrnehmen.

Und es kommt eben doch drauf an was der Computer errechnet (auch wenn wir es optischer nicht wahrnehmen)
Beispiele hab ich dir ja genannt.
Es entstehen spielerische Artefakte wie eben manipulation des Gameplay´s.

Nach Jahren vom Gaming hat sich Q3 Community auf 125 fps bzw. Cs 1.6 auf 100 geeinigt.
Werte darunter bzw. darüber bringen spielerische Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## DieBrotmafia (9. April 2013)

Erst mal bleibt zu sagen, dass sowohl die Auflösung der Consumer-Version auf Full HD erhöht wird, als auch Head Tracking dazu kommt. Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Das Problem was also noch bleibt ist in (geringerem) Ausmaß die dennoch etwas geringe Pixeldichte, die Latenz und die Bildwiederholrate die für den Verwischeffekt sorgt. Das hört sich jetzt im ersten Moment schlimm an, ich würde mir aber keine großen Sorgen machen.

Die Tatsache, dass beim Test Begeisterung da war und man im Nachhinein Dinge gehört hat die sich etwas negativ anhören, ist doch schon mal gut. Viel schlimmer wäre es umgekehrt. Die Pixeldichte, Latenz und der Verwischeffekt (wegen der Bildwiederholrate) wurde bereits von einigen Testern angesprochen. Der absolute Großteil derjenigen die es angesprochen haben hat allerdings auch klar gemacht, dass einem diese Probleme nach ein paar Sekunden / Minuten gar nicht mehr auffallen.

Die Frage ist ja, ob es hier riesige Probleme gibt, die das Teil unbrauchbar machen oder kleine Unannehmlichkeiten, die die Technik nicht perfekt machen aber immer noch sehr gut dastehen lassen. Da ich mich schon sehr viel drüber informiert habe und die Reaktionen ausnahmslos klasse sind, schließe ich auf zweiteres.

Wir alle haben eine Menge Spaß mit unseren Computerspielen. Die Grafik erscheint uns gut und wir können uns gut in die Welt reinversetzen. Objektiv betrachtet gibt es noch einige Schwächen: Jeder normale Mensch sieht sofort, dass er nicht die Realität sondern ein Computerspiel vor sich hat. Diese (sehr große) Schwäche der "Virtuellen Realität" aktzeptieren wir alle schon seit Jahrzehnten und es gab einige Verbesserungen in der Hinsicht.

Dennoch aktzeptieren wir auch die momentane Grafik der Spiele so wie sie ist. Das ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich unechter als etwas Latenz, Pixeldichte oder ein geringer Verwischeffekt, der zwar dafür sorgt das nicht alles Perfekt läuft - das würde es allerdings aufgrund der momentanen Technik und dem Stand der Spiele auch mit absolut perfektem VR Headset nicht.


----------



## kingcoolstar (10. April 2013)

Ich bin gespannt was uns erwarten wird in naher Zukunft. Sollte man diesen Schritt weietrhin gehen können, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass wir in Zukunft eine Neue Gaming Generation zu erwarten haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. April 2013)

@ DieBrotmafia.

Du brinst es gut auf den Punkt.

100% positives Feedback bisjetzt.
Dass es technisch nicht perfekt ist und auch bei der Consumer Version
nicht perfekt wird hat auch niemand erwartet.

Aber man gewöhnt sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit an diese Optik
und übersieht den ein oder anderen Schwachpunkt sehr schnell.

Wichtig ist die komplette Immersion im Spiel und
genau das bietet Oculus rift.

Vor allem haben die Jungs jetzt locker mind. 12 Monate Zeit die finale Version zu perfektionieren
damit es zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2013 erhältlich sein wird.
Ein perfekter Zeitpunkt für Technik, fürs Geschäft und für meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Peter23 (10. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ DieBrotmafia.
> 
> Du brinst es gut auf den Punkt.
> 
> ...



Es wird in 12 Monaten kein Spiel geben welches für Oculus entwickelt wurde, maximal ein paar halbherzige Ports.
Spare dein Geld und fahre die Überzogene Erwartungshaltung zurück.


----------



## DieBrotmafia (10. April 2013)

@doomkeper: Ja das ist auch mein Eindruck so.

Es geht ja letztendlich nicht darum, ob die Technik perfekt ist. Die Nachteile die zum Schluss genannt werden gehen ja darauf ein - warum es eben noch nicht Perfekt ist und es noch nicht vollkommen der Natur entsprechendes VR ist. Es liest sich ziemlich schlimm. Das sollte aber nicht zum Schluss wie beispielsweise des ersten Posters hier verleiten, dass es ein Desaster ist. Wenn man sich deutlich mehr in der Spielwelt befindet als jetzt, weil man eben nicht ständig daran erinnert wird, dass man am Schreibtisch sitzt und dadurch die Erfahrung aufgewertet wird, das ist doch was.

Wenn die Spielerfahrung jetzt auf einer Skala von 5/10 auf 8/10 verbessert wird dann ist das alles andere als ein Desaster, auch wenn man natürlich darauf eingehen kann, warum es momentan so gut wie unmöglich ist, die 10/10 zu erreichen. Das die Spielerfahrung deutlich besser ist zeigen ja die Reviews die es bisher gibt - die tatsächlich subjektive Erfahrung und wie es wirkt ist da deutlich wichtiger als technische Daten. Für mich ist das was zählt, ob ich mit Rift mehr Spaß habe als mit der bisherigen Ausstattung, und da lass ich mich mal überraschen.



Peter23 schrieb:


> Es wird in 12 Monaten kein Spiel geben welches für Oculus entwickelt wurde, maximal ein paar halbherzige Ports.
> Spare dein Geld und fahre die Überzogene Erwartungshaltung zurück.


Es gibt schon einige Spiele die für Occulus entwickelt werden, nehmen wir mal the Gallery als prominentes Beispiel, wird extra mit Oculus im Sinn entwickelt. DayZ Standalone soll auch Unterstützung bekommen und da ist dank Track-IR usw... das ganze System schon von Anfang an integriert, das würde ich auch nicht einen Port nennen.

12 Monate zu warten macht sicher Sinn, obwohl es mittlerweile schon Treiber für Skyrim und viele andere große Titel gibt an denen gearbeitet wird. Die Dev-Version würd ich mir aber auch nicht holen als Konsument. Was das mit überzogener Erwartungshaltung zu tun hat verstehe ich aber nicht, wenn man die bisherigen Berichte einfach mal so nimmt wie sie sind dann hört sich das sehr sehr viel versprechend an, alles was da nicht einer sehr guten Erwartungshaltung entspricht ist einfach "unterzogen" um es mal so zu formulieren. Man muss nicht mit zwang eine "naja, mal abwarten, ich erwarte mal nicht viel davon" Haltung einnehmen, ich geb dir natürlich Recht das übertriebene Erwartungshaltung à la Diablo 3 auch nicht grade förderlich ist.

Deine Aussage es wird keine Spiele geben in 12 Monaten ist jedenfalls falsch, die werden schon entwickelt. Halbherzige Ports hört sich auch nicht wirklich fair an, Bioshock oder Skyrim kommt sicher gut mit dem Oculus, jetzt ganz unabhängig ob es ein Port ist oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. April 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Es wird in 12 Monaten kein Spiel geben welches für Oculus entwickelt wurde, maximal ein paar halbherzige Ports.
> Spare dein Geld und fahre die Überzogene Erwartungshaltung zurück.


 
Was ich mit meinem Geld und mit meiner Erwartung mache lass mal meine Sorge sein 
da ich mich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen gut informiere 

Zum Rest gebe ich dir keine Antwort weil du schon davor einen belanglosen Kommentar 
abgegeben hast und diesmal wieder nix gescheites von dir gekommen ist.

Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist von dir eigentlich nie etwas 
brauchbares gekommen.


----------



## Peter23 (10. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was ich mit meinem Geld und mit meiner Erwartung mache lass mal meine Sorge sein
> da ich mich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen gut informiere
> 
> Zum Rest gebe ich dir keine Antwort weil du schon davor einen belanglosen Kommentar
> ...



Du musst dich nicht angegriffen fühlen nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin.
Ich habe meine Bedenken für dich verschriftlicht:


*Gewicht*
  400 Gramm dauerhaft auf der Nase bei Stundenlangem zocken? Nein Danke.

*Zielgruppe*
  Der Spielmarkt hat sich in den letzten Jahren verändert. Weg vom Core Gamer zu Free to Play, sozial Media, I-Pad und Causal Gamer Gedöns. Die Zielgruppe von Oculus muss einen Hardwarestarken Rechner haben und bereit sein 300€ für Oculus auszugeben. Das machen Core Gamer, genau dieser Markt ist geschrumpft.

*Spiele*
  Es  gibt Spiele die werden hunderte von Stunden gespielt, weil sie Spaß machen, einen Sammeltrieb auslösen oder den Spieler in sonst einer Weise befriedigen. Das Spielen mit einer VR Brille hat bestimmt einen Wow Effekt, aber wie lange hält der? Zwei Stunden? Die Brille muss einen echten Mehrwert für das Spiel bieten. Was bringt es mir z.B. bei einem Shooter nach links und rechts zu schauen (Waffe bleibt nach vorne gerichtet) wenn ich mich in derselben Zeit mit der Maus drehen kann?
  Bei einem Autorennen hingegen ist es sinnvoll zur Seite zu schauen, während das Auto geradeaus fährt. 
  VR kann daher sinnvoll sein, aber nur für eine Handvoll Spiele. Die Spiele Entwickler wollen aber Geld verdienen und werden für eine so kleine Gruppe von Oculus Besitzer kaum eigene Spiele entwickeln. Für aktuelle Spiele ist es nur ein netter Gag. Kein Wow Spieler läuft mit der VR Brille durch Azaroth.

*Erfahrungen mir 3D*
  Neben dem großem Bild und der Erkennung der Kopfbewegung ist eine Eigenschaft die 3D Sicht. Da jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild bekommt. Meine Erfahrungen sind da er zwiespältig. Bei Blu Ray Abende bei mir zu Hause wird abgestimmt ob ein Film in 3D oder 2D angeschaut werden soll. In letzte Zeit bleibt meine 3D Ausrüstung ungenutzt, der Effekt hat sich abgenutzt und ein Film wird durch 3D auch nicht schlechter oder besser.
  Auf dem PC sieht es noch schlechter aus. Obwohl es mittlerweile möglich ist Games in 3D zu zocken kenne ich keinen Gamer der das macht. Machst du es? (Ehrliche Frage)

*Augenbewegungen*
  Drehe ich den Kopf erkennt das die Brille und zeigt ein anderes Bild. Bewege ich nur die Augen, erkennt das die Brille nicht! Damit das System optimal funktioniert müsste der Spieler starr nach vorne schauen und nur den Kopf drehen. 



*Diverses  *Auf technische Probleme wie Latenz, zu wenig FPS und geringe Auflösung gehe ich nicht ein, die werden sich vielleicht mit der Zeit erledigen das gebe ich zu.
  Weitere Probleme bleiben die Steuerung und das Spielern schlecht wird. 

*Fazit*

Das alles ist natürlich nur meine Meinung und vielleicht kommt auch alles ganz anders.
  Ich bin aber bereit darauf zu wetten, dass wir nächstes Jahr nicht mit der Brille zocken, sondern eher auf 28 Zoll Monitoren in HD. 

 Grüße


----------



## James11 (10. April 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Du musst dich nicht angegriffen fühlen nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin.
> Ich habe meine Bedenken für dich verschriftlicht:
> 
> 
> ...



Vorfreude und Enthusiasmus sind dem Peter ein Graus. Das fühlt sich für ihn so unangenehm an. Vielleicht ist es die Angst vor Enttäuschung.


----------



## facopse (10. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Facopse
> 
> Was der Mensch an FPS registriert und welche das Spiel letztendlich ausgibt
> sind 2 völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> ...


Bis an diese Stelle gebe ich dir in jedem Punkt recht.



> Im HZ Bereich tippe ich mal dass man bis 145 hz Unterschiede merken kann.
> Im FPS Bereich tippe ich mal dass ab 50 Fps wir alles flüssig wahrnehmen.


Das ist Ansichtssache.
Ich denke, dass man die Grenze der menschlichen Wahrnehmung erst erreicht hat, wenn man beim Betrachten eines Bildschirms natürliche Bewegungsunschärfe erkennt.
Ab wann man etwas als flüssig wahrnimmt ist auch sehr unterschiedlich. Ein Bild kann schon mit 10 FPS flüssig wirken. Aber alles darüber hinaus ist eben _noch flüssiger_.



> Und es kommt eben doch drauf an was der Computer errechnet (auch wenn wir es optischer nicht wahrnehmen)
> Beispiele hab ich dir ja genannt.
> Es entstehen spielerische Artefakte wie eben manipulation des Gameplay´s.



Wie soll das Gameplay durch die FPS-Zahl manipuliert werden? Ich kann mir darunter leider nichts vorstellen.



> Nach Jahren vom Gaming hat sich Q3 Community auf 125 fps bzw. Cs 1.6 auf 100 geeinigt.
> Werte darunter bzw. darüber bringen spielerische Nachteile mit sich.


 Welche Vorteile hat es denn, wenn der PC Bilder rendert, die kein Mensch zu Gesicht bekommt?

Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass die FPS-Zahl mit der Leistung des PCs "verwechselt" wird.
Sprich: Ein PC, der gerade so um's Verrecken die 60 FPS packt neigt vermutlich zu höheren Latenzen als ein PC, der spielend 120 FPS erzeugt. Das macht sich natürlich im Gameplay bemerkbar.
Ob man aber bei einem High-End Rechner der FPS-Zahl freien Lauf lässt oder sie künstlich limitiert, macht in der Theorie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## evilitchy (10. April 2013)

Funktioniert das Design auch für Brillenträger? Linse direkt vor dem Auge klingt für mich problematisch


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2013)

evilitchy schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Design auch für Brillenträger? Linse direkt vor dem Auge klingt für mich problematisch


 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben daß es möglich sei.



> there are three interchangeable sets of lenses to allow for nearsighted and farsighted vision, and a pair of coin screws on either side which can extend the entire shell of the headset for different facial structures *or if you want to wear your glasses inside.*



Quelle: Inside Oculus: a tour of virtual reality's would-be savior | The Verge


----------



## evilitchy (10. April 2013)

Flotte Antwort mit Quelle. Welch ein Service  Danke


----------



## Fireball8 (10. April 2013)

James11 schrieb:


> Vorfreude und Enthusiasmus sind dem Peter ein Graus. Das fühlt sich für ihn so unangenehm an. Vielleicht ist es die Angst vor Enttäuschung.


 
Nur weil er 'ne andere Meinung als du bzw. viele andere hat? Man, komm mal klar, nicht jeder geht da mit "Woah wird das geil, ich werde es mir einfach (blind) kaufen!" (Achtung, Übertreibung!) 

Was Peter23 da für Argumente bringt klingt absolut nachvollziehbar für mich, auch ich bleibe da erstmal noch skeptisch, allein wegen des noch kleinen Geldbeutels, der in Zukunft mit steigendem Alter hoffentlich noch wachsen wird   

Klasse klingen tut das alles natürlich, wenn das mein Kumpel noch erleben könnte, wir haben uns immer vorgestellt, wie wir mit solch 'nem Teil X-Wing, etc. zocken würden, plus 'ner Nebelmaschine, die eingeschaltet wird sobald man Schaden nähme   

MfG Fireball


----------



## nigra (10. April 2013)

evilitchy schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Design auch für Brillenträger? Linse direkt vor dem Auge klingt für mich problematisch


 
Und hier dazu noch ein Video: Testing the Oculus Rift Development Kit: Team Fortress 2 Virtual Reality - YouTube


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2013)

An sich eine schöne Sache, und es klingt es wirklich beeindruckend.
Aber wie Peter23 es schon gut formuliert hat: Mehrere Stunden ein ganzes Pfund auf dem Kopf zu tragen, das wird der eigene Nacken einem früher oder später "danken". 
Persönlich stehe ich dazu wie auch mit dem allgemeinem 3D-Trend: Kein Interesse daran, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## nigra (10. April 2013)

Ich habe nun schon einige Testvideos zum Dev-Kit gesehen, aber dort hat sich noch niemand über das Gewicht beschwert, auch nach längerem Spielen nicht. Im Gegenteil. Die Brille wurde sogar als sehr komfortabel beschrieben.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. April 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> *Gewicht*
> 400 Gramm dauerhaft auf der Nase bei Stundenlangem zocken? Nein Danke.


Consumer Version wird noch leichter werden. Außerdem wird durch den mittleren Gummi Band
noch mehr Gewicht optimal an den Kopf angepasst.

Bisjetzt wurden nicht mal 400 Gramm als störend empfunden.
Und ob man mit so einem Teil überhaupt stundenlang zocken kann ist die komplett andere Frage.
Hat aber weniger mit Gewicht zu tun sondern eher wie dein Gehirn und wie deine Augen mit so einer
Belastung umgehen.

*



			Zielgruppe
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Der Spielmarkt hat sich in den letzten Jahren verändert. Weg vom Core Gamer zu Free to Play, sozial Media, I-Pad und Causal Gamer Gedöns. Die Zielgruppe von Oculus muss einen Hardwarestarken Rechner haben und bereit sein 300€ für Oculus auszugeben. Das machen Core Gamer, genau dieser Markt ist geschrumpft.


Der Markt hat sich in der Hinsicht geändert weil einfach eine neue Technik hinzugekommen ist.
Wenn Oculus Rift wirklich DIE Revolution ist von der alle so begeistert sind, dann
mache ich mir um den Support keine Sorgen.

Soll jeder seine nutzen wie er möchte. Solange ich mein Oculus Rift kaufe und in meine Spiele eintauchen kann
ist mir der "Markt" so ziemlich egal. Da Entwickler schon jetzt Spiele auf Oculus Rift portieren können
und sogar komplette VR Games entwickeln wird es an Software bestimmt nicht mangeln.

*



			Spiele
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Es  gibt Spiele die werden hunderte von Stunden gespielt, weil sie Spaß machen, einen Sammeltrieb auslösen oder den Spieler in sonst einer Weise befriedigen. Das Spielen mit einer VR Brille hat bestimmt einen Wow Effekt, aber wie lange hält der? Zwei Stunden? Die Brille muss einen echten Mehrwert für das Spiel bieten. Was bringt es mir z.B. bei einem Shooter nach links und rechts zu schauen (Waffe bleibt nach vorne gerichtet) wenn ich mich in derselben Zeit mit der Maus drehen kann?
> Bei einem Autorennen hingegen ist es sinnvoll zur Seite zu schauen, während das Auto geradeaus fährt.
> VR kann daher sinnvoll sein, aber nur für eine Handvoll Spiele. Die Spiele Entwickler wollen aber Geld verdienen und werden für eine so kleine Gruppe von Oculus Besitzer kaum eigene Spiele entwickeln. Für aktuelle Spiele ist es nur ein netter Gag. Kein Wow Spieler läuft mit der VR Brille durch Azaroth.


Ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus möchtest. VR wird kein Pflicht für Spiele werden. 
Und in wiefern VR ins Spiel integriert wird ist die Sache des Entwicklers.
Die Möglichkeiten sind jetzt gegeben also muss der Entwickler zusehen wie man es am sinnvollsten nutzen kann.

*



			Erfahrungen mir 3D
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Neben dem großem Bild und der Erkennung der Kopfbewegung ist eine Eigenschaft die 3D Sicht. Da jedes Auge ein eigenes Bild bekommt. Meine Erfahrungen sind da er zwiespältig. Bei Blu Ray Abende bei mir zu Hause wird abgestimmt ob ein Film in 3D oder 2D angeschaut werden soll. In letzte Zeit bleibt meine 3D Ausrüstung ungenutzt, der Effekt hat sich abgenutzt und ein Film wird durch 3D auch nicht schlechter oder besser.
> Auf dem PC sieht es noch schlechter aus. Obwohl es mittlerweile möglich ist Games in 3D zu zocken kenne ich keinen Gamer der das macht. Machst du es? (Ehrliche Frage)


Ich hab einen 3D Fernseher und der 3D Modus ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.
Das Problem mit 3D ist eben diese fehlende Immersion. Mit der VR Brille hast du quasi
das Spiel direkt vor deinen Augen ohne Ränder etc.

Allein deswegen ist Oculus so einzigartig und wird wohl die beste 3D Erfahrung bieten die wir
bis dato bekommen haben.

*



			Augenbewegungen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Drehe ich den Kopf erkennt das die Brille und zeigt ein anderes Bild. Bewege ich nur die Augen, erkennt das die Brille nicht! Damit das System optimal funktioniert müsste der Spieler starr nach vorne schauen und nur den Kopf drehen.


Bitte was? 
Und wie funktioniert deine Kopfbewegung wenn du nur deine Augen bewegst?
Dieses Teil soll dich quasi in einen anderen Kopf versetzen und nix anderes.

   Ich weiß nicht was du erwartest aber Oculus Rift will den Spieler in eine andere Welt
versetzen und genau das schafft es auch.


*



			Diverses
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Auf technische Probleme wie Latenz, zu wenig FPS und geringe Auflösung gehe ich nicht ein, die werden sich vielleicht mit der Zeit erledigen das gebe ich zu.
> Weitere Probleme bleiben die Steuerung und das Spielern schlecht wird.


Nicht jeder kommt mit sowas klar, das ist korrekt. Zum einen ist es eben wirklich
diese einzigartige Immersion und zum anderen der 3D Effekt
der einigen nicht passen wird.

Das hat in erster Linie aber nix mit dem Gerät zu tun sondern ist schlichtweg menschliches Versagen. 

*



			Fazit
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Das alles ist natürlich nur meine Meinung und vielleicht kommt auch alles ganz anders.
> Ich bin aber bereit darauf zu wetten, dass wir nächstes Jahr nicht mit der Brille zocken, sondern eher auf 28 Zoll Monitoren in HD.
> 
> Grüße


Wie gesagt die Brille ist ein zusätzlicher Markt und soll keinesfalls den Monitor ablösen.
Mehr als Full HD macht keinen Sinn und bringt die Technik nahezu überhaupt nicht weiter.

Eine 3D Brille die endlich so ist wie man sie sich vorstellt wird mit Sicherheit viel mehr 
richtig machen. Ultra Full HD ? Braucht niemand und die Hardwareanforderungen sind viel 
extremer wie beim Oculus Rift.

Ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte dass Oculus Rift die gesamte Branche auf den Kopf stellen wird.
Für mich persönlich ist es jetzt schon das größte Stück Hardware der letzten Jahre.

Und mit dieser Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine.

Ich stimme zu dass es ein komplett neuer und sogar durchaus gefährlicher Markt ist.. Aber etwas mehr Optimismus
wäre durchaus angebracht. Ich finde es halt nur lustig
dass wir endlich diese Möglichkeit bekommen tiefer ins Spiel einzutauchen und 
einige so pessimistisch sind obwohl bisjetzt jeder begeistert von diesem Ding ist.

Fazit. Bisjetzt gibt es nahezu keinen Grund warum dieses Ding floppen sollte.
Selbst 300 € wären für Oculus teilweise echt billig.


----------



## nigra (10. April 2013)

Und zum Thema Begeisterung habe ich hier noch ein Video, was meinen Hype nocheinmal um gefühlte 200% gesteigert hat.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJo12Hz_BVI   (-:


----------



## Aglareba (10. April 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass OR den Massenmarkt in Bann ziehen wird. Es mag zwar toll sein, das Bild so nah dran zu haben, aber Menschen mit Sehschwächen (was einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung ausmacht) und Sehproblemen dürfte das zu einem Problem werden:
- weitsichtige Menschen müssten unter dem OR eine zusätzliche Lesebrille tragen
- kurzsichtige Menschen müsste auf ihre Sehhilfe, die sie eigentlich den ganzen Tag tragen, verzichten
- Menschen müssten den nahen 3D-Effekt nicht gut bekommen können - es macht eben etwas aus, ob man beim Kino sich auf einzelne Dinge konzentrieren muss oder bei einem Spiel auf mehrere Sachen... der fehlende Rand gibt einem auch keine wirkliche Möglichkeit mal "abzuschalten", in dem man sich etwas echtes ansieht
Die Hardware hingegen halte ich für das geringere Problem, da OR Spieler ansprechen soll und diese geben viel Geld für Hardware aus.
Insgesamt halte ich ja fast die leistungsstarken 3D-Beamer (falls sie irgendwann mal entwickelt werden) für praktischer und massenmarkttauglicher.


----------



## Fireball8 (10. April 2013)

nigra schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Begeisterung habe ich hier noch ein Video, was meinen Hype nocheinmal um gefühlte 200% gesteigert hat.: Davis Daily: CES Oculus Rift Reactions - YouTube   (-:


 
Witziges Video


----------



## wthlee (10. April 2013)

nigra schrieb:


> Also ich denke, mit den Kinderkrankheiten komme ich klar. Am meißten stört mich noch das grob aufgelöste Bild im Blickmittelpunkt. Zumindest, wie ihr es beschrieben habt.


 
ist natürlich blödsinn was sie da beschrieben haben, da es genau anders herum ist. die höchste pixeldichte befindet sich in der mitte des bildes , da dort die geringste bildverzerrung herrscht. in der peripherie um die bildmitte herum nimmt die pixeldichte ab, da dort das bild gezerrt wird, das ist aber nur minimal zu bemerken. die pixel ansich sind erträglich,.

wer seine erwartungen zu hoch setzt ist ohnehin unrealistisch, da oculus bereits das am höchst auflösende display verwendet das derzeit für oem's erhältlch ist. alles andere ist handy kram der teilweise exklusiv hergestellt wird, ohnehin zu langsam ist, und teilweise sehr teuer sein kann wenn man einen deal mit einem hersteller einfädelt, da dieser an verträge mit anderen geräteherstellern gebunden ist, die die entwicklung dieser panele in auftrag gegeben haben. 

solange du nicht den dosh aufwenden kannst um solche entwicklungen den mobile geräte herstellern abzukaufen , wird sich nichts am oem markt tun. 7 zoll 1280x800 mit controler board  is das höchste der gefühle derzeit was man beim chinesen auf ebay bekommt.


----------



## HK-51 (25. Mai 2013)

Wer noch Infos zu Spielen und Anwendungen für da Oculus Rift sucht dem kann ich die Seite Bloculus.de empfehlen.


----------

